# What is a good Russian watch?



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have never owned a Russian watch, but as I now regularly travel to Russia I feel obliged to get one. Where do I start? The Poljot watches seem to get reasonable reviews or should I stick to Swiss!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Jot,

The Poljots are excellent value. Good movements and nice build.

G.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Agreed. I have 3 Poljots, & they are well built IMHO.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

If you get chance, one of the best places to buy one, is the "Sunday Market" outside of Moscow..I think its called the Ismaliovik (or something like that)

There are some real bargains to be had, but be prepared to haggle !!! As well as watches I also bought some Mig-29 bits and bobs, a fantastic pilots helmet and some old KGB issue goodies.

Great fun.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

ericp - On first reading I thought you'd bought a Mig 29! I was trying to figure out how you would explain it to HM Customs!!! Duh!!! A bit slow I know, but it is Sunday!! Thanks for the info, I will be in Moscow in a few weeks if my new visa ever materialises.

As to the advice from others Poljot it is.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Getting a VISA for Russia is a nightmare....

Because I travel alot and could not be without my passport for the 2 - 3 weeks they like to keep it, I had to go to the Embassy in London.

I arrived early to find a massive queue.... It was a nightmare. I was there all day. In the afternoon they admitted people who were prepared to pay Â£150.00 in cash. Or come back another day. I was not happy.

I left the embassy Â£150.00 poorer at 18:30 !!!!!

Not a pleasant way to spend a warm day.

There are a couple of shops that sell Poljots in the "Gum" shopping centre (on Red Square) however the prices in there are higher than almost everywhere else !!! However they did seem to have some Poljot models in there I have never seen anywhere else.

If you can't get to the Sunday market, Just down the road from the Bolshoi is a really good indoor market with many stalls selling Poljots, this is also worth a look.

GOOD LUCK !!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I sell them too.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes Roy sells them, and as I said in my post, probably cheaper than buying them on Red Square.

The first ever watch I bought from Roy was a Breitling style Poljot, and many more followed.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Eric,

Which Breitling style did you buy?

G.


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Its a sort of Poljot Chronomat







)

I have kept it becuase it was only the second watch that I bought...

The watch that got my collection going.....


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

.......I had a Navitimer style for a while, white face......lovely watch.

G.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Jot

O.K. They are all pretty good, but don't overlook Vostok.

Get one bought. You will not be dissapointed. 

David


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I was going to mention Roy selling them, but thought it was bleedin' obvious. Do I get the feeling folk don't read this site properly?


----------

